# Double Smoked Buckboard Bacon



## disco (Apr 9, 2018)

I have been off the forums for a while and have missed them. I am trying to get back in the swing.

I was going to visit my brother and niece in Edmonton and a tradition of me taking bacon with me is now in full force. My brother seems to like a bit more smoke flavour so I double smoked some for him and made a video of the smoke for my food blog.

I started by skinning and boning a 2 kg, five pound pork shoulder. I cut it into 2 one kg (2 pound) slabs.








I used my normal basic curing rub, for each 1 kg of pork:

3 grams-2 ml Prague powder #1
25 ml brown sugar
15 ml kosher salt
If you use pounds, for each pound of meat:

0.05 ounces-1/5 teaspoon
2 1/2 tsp brown sugar
1 1/2 tsp kosher salt
I rubbed each slab down and sealed them in vacuum bag without sucking the air out.When you rub the pork down, make sure it is on a plate and get any rub that falls onto the plate into the curing bag.






I let it cure in the fridge for 11 days, turning every day. I opened it and rinsed it under cold water. Then I soaked it in cold water for an hour changing the water twice.

I put the bacon on the rack and patted it dry with paper towel. I put it in the fridge, uncovered over night to dry off and develop pellicle.







I fired up my A-Maze-N tube smoker but didn't turn the smoker on. I put the bacon in the smoker and smoked until the tube burnt out, about 4 1/2 hours.






I took the bacon in and put it in the fridge overnight to let the flavour set. I fired the smoker up to 180 F and cooked the bacon to an internal temperature of 140 F. I let it cool in the fridge overnight and then sliced it up.

Subsequent to the initial posting, Bearcarver noted that he cooks to 145 as that is the safe temperature for eating it uncooked. Here in frozen Canada, we consider 155 F the safe temperature for cooked pork. I smoke to between 130 and 140 to make my bacon easy to slice. It is not meant to be eaten uncooked, you have to fry it.







A couple of slice were cooked up to taste.







This turns out great. There is a nice deep smoke taste with no ashtray overtones. I go to the low end of salt but it still has a great cure taste with a sweet hit from the brown sugar. It doesn't hurt that pork shoulders are often on sale and it makes a great bacon for not a lot of money!

Here is the video if you want to take a look.



Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2018)

Looks real good Disco!
Glad to have you back & posting again!
Al


----------



## disco (Apr 9, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks real good Disco!
> Glad to have you back & posting again!
> Al


Thanks, Al. It has been a hard winter! I am trying to get back into the swing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2018)

Looks Great, Disco!!
I could use a couple slices right now!!
Like.
I usually just give mine 11 hours of smoke all at once.
And I take mine to 145° IT.

Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks, Bear. I have done 12 hour smokes but I find it gives a really strong smoke that is a little harsh to my tender Canadian tastes. When I double smoke like this, I find I get between a short single hot smoke and a long colder smoke and it gives a level perfect for my likes. However, even this is a little strong for She Who Must Be Obeyed. She likes a light 4 hour hot smoke and that's it. Guess which way I make most of my bacon?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2018)

disco said:


> Thanks, Bear. I have done 12 hour smokes but I find it gives a really strong smoke that is a little harsh to my tender Canadian tastes. When I double smoke like this, I find I get between a short single hot smoke and a long colder smoke and it gives a level perfect for my likes. However, even this is a little strong for She Who Must Be Obeyed. She likes a light 4 hour hot smoke and that's it. Guess which way I make most of my bacon?



LOL---SWMBO is my guess.
And Thanks for that Smoking explanation---I like that idea.
BTW: Thanks for clarifying that your 140° IT wasn't your final temp before eating.
Here in the USA, the safe temp used to be 160°, but about 6 years ago they changed it to 145°. Boy was I glad of that, because 160° was making most of my Smoked Pork & CB & BBB much too dry. 

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 9, 2018)

Good post!
Looks great :)
Loved the video..


----------



## zwiller (Apr 9, 2018)

This is EXACTLY what I want to do next!  Thanks.  Especially the video as I am rookie with breaking down a butt.  I found my back bacon a little bland and think I will add a cold smoke to it next time and do one for the BBB.  Is the cold smoke flavor "deeper" for lack of better term?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2018)

Welcome back Disco, as usually the BBB looks real good. I hope you get your smoking mojo back. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## disco (Apr 14, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Good post!
> Looks great :)
> Loved the video..


Thanks so much, kind Sir!


----------



## disco (Apr 14, 2018)

zwiller said:


> This is EXACTLY what I want to do next!  Thanks.  Especially the video as I am rookie with breaking down a butt.  I found my back bacon a little bland and think I will add a cold smoke to it next time and do one for the BBB.  Is the cold smoke flavor "deeper" for lack of better term?


Thanks for the kind words.

The double smoke flavour is "deeper". The hardest thing for people new to smoking is that so many commercial bacon manufacturers inject smoke flavour. You will never imitate that in a home smoker. You will get a nice rich background natural smoke flavour that is way better than commercial bacon in my opinion.

I suggest you experiment for your own tastes. If just a hot smoke was bland to your tastes, add a 4 hour cold smoke. If you want more, some people cold smoke for a couple of days, just slowly increase the length of the cold smoke until you get to the desired level. 

I should point out that it takes time for smoke to get through the meat. If you are doing a really long smoke, I would recommend letting it rest in the fridge for a couple of days before slicing to let the heavy smoke flavour even out through the meat!


----------



## disco (Apr 14, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Welcome back Disco, as usually the BBB looks real good. I hope you get your smoking mojo back.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


 Thanks. I am trying to do more, we'll see what life brings!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 14, 2018)

Someone may have asked this question prior to me but I was wondering if you have that smoker in the house with it's own vet to the outside?


----------



## crazzycajun (Apr 14, 2018)

Mmm bacon


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 14, 2018)

Very nice video Disco. Thanks for posting. Net back bacon I do I plan on injecting with maple syrup like you do....


----------



## disco (Apr 14, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Someone may have asked this question prior to me but I was wondering if you have that smoker in the house with it's own vet to the outside?


In 


Rings Я Us said:


> Someone may have asked this question prior to me but I was wondering if you have that smoker in the house with it's own vet to the outside?


In short, no. I have read all the stuff about the risk of putting a smoker inside a structure with the risk of fire. However, I live in the Canadian Rockies and weather can be a problem. So, I built a gazebo type structure with two walls far enough from my house that, if it caught fire, it would not put my house at risk. It lets me smoke under cover. I am old. I deserve my comfort.


----------



## disco (Apr 14, 2018)

crazzycajun said:


> Mmm bacon


Thank you kind Sir!


----------



## disco (Apr 14, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Very nice video Disco. Thanks for posting. Net back bacon I do I plan on injecting with maple syrup like you do....


Thanks! It does add another layer of flavour.


----------



## tropics (Apr 15, 2018)

Disco I haven't been on as much lately myself,that looks good as always.I watched the Olympics Curling thought I would see you there.
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2018)

Hey Disco!
I finally got to watch your Video, and I gotta tell you:
Your Video is Awesome!!:)
It covers everything, like I always try to do in my Step by Steps with my text.
Also---This might not sound like a big deal, but I can understand every word you say on the Video!!
So many of the YouTube videos I watch, I have to replay parts, because I didn't understand what they said the first 3 or 4 times! Like with an SV video, they say the Temp they're using & you can't understand if they said 50C or 60C, and 10C is a big difference when it comes to SV.
You speak perfectly clear throughout the whole Video & I Appreciate that !!

Keep up the Great Work!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Sep 14, 2018)

Gonna give this a shot soon.  Quick questions and possible a bonehead metric one.  Can I confirm that ml and grams are the same.  IE your cure mix can also be expressed as:

3 grams Prague powder #1
25g brown sugar
15g kosher salt
Per kilo.  

Also, since salt is based on weight table salt is OK.  I am really enjoying using weight based things now and actually prefer metric for them.  I actually convert to % to double check salt levels and no surprise yours is spot on 2%.  So it's 3% brown sugar, 2% salt, and .3% cure (a little over 156ppm but I have a good gram scale so I will do .25%/2.5g)


----------



## Steve H (Sep 14, 2018)

Very well done Disco!


----------



## disco (Sep 14, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Gonna give this a shot soon.  Quick questions and possible a bonehead metric one.  Can I confirm that ml and grams are the same.  IE your cure mix can also be expressed as:
> 
> 3 grams Prague powder #1
> 25g brown sugar
> ...


Sorry but no. Grams and ml are not the same. If you want to use grams for the brown sugar and kosher salt, you would use 21 grams brown sugar and 18 grams of kosher salt.

That being said, use these measures and taste it. If you want it sweeter or less sweet, salty or less salty, adjust to your tastes. The measure that is critical is the Prague powder #1. It must be 3 grams (about 2 ml) per kilogram. The best thing about making your own bacon is getting it to taste the way you like it!


----------



## zwiller (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks.  When I googled ml to g a few sites said it was the same but I think that was about water.  OK.  3% salt, that matches Marianski.


----------



## disco (Sep 15, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Thanks.  When I googled ml to g a few sites said it was the same but I think that was about water.  OK.  3% salt, that matches Marianski.


I messed up in my earlier conversions. I use 18 grams of salt for 15 ml not 30. You are right that most people use more (the 30 grams I originally quoted) but I like less salt in my bacon and I go to the low end. 

I have edited my prior post to 18 grams too.


----------



## Saline_Smoker (Sep 15, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Thanks.  When I googled ml to g a few sites said it was the same but I think that was about water.  OK.  3% salt, that matches Marianski.



Yeah, that's only (pure) water. 1ml of pure water = 1g. That's the only instance I know of where ml/g are interchangeable.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 12, 2018)

The results:  20 day cure, 1hr soak/desalinate, 4 day rest in fridge, 10hr cold smoke (70F ambient) half cob/half PM blend, 4 day rest.  Sliced tonight for weekend breakfast and vac sealed some future use.  Smells dang good.  Fingers crossed.  Thanks Disco!


----------



## disco (Oct 12, 2018)

zwiller said:


> The results:  20 day cure, 1hr soak/desalinate, 4 day rest in fridge, 10hr cold smoke (70F ambient) half cob/half PM blend, 4 day rest.  Sliced tonight for weekend breakfast and vac sealed some future use.  Smells dang good.  Fingers crossed.  Thanks Disco!
> 
> View attachment 378123


You are more than welcome. However, if you would really like to show your gratitude, you could send me some!


----------



## nimrod (Dec 30, 2018)

Disco,
 Great video! I just deboned a butt and will start the cure today. 
Thanks
Craig


----------



## disco (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks! Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 30, 2018)

Exceptionally well done video Disco. Doing Bear's BBB now. Think I will try your double smoke next for a little variance.


----------



## disco (Dec 30, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> Exceptionally well done video Disco. Doing Bear's BBB now. Think I will try your double smoke next for a little variance.


You won't be disappointed with Bear's bacon. It is the first I tried and it got me into making bacon it is so good.

Double smoking is a sore point around here. I like it but She Who Must Be Obeyed prefers single. Fortunately both are good and I just switch back and forward.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 30, 2018)

Yep, I have faith in Bear's step -by- steps. Hasn't steered me wrong yet ;)


----------



## jbellard (Jan 11, 2019)

Disco,

Awesome video and extremely clear for someone who has never made it even knew you could make bacon outnof pork butts. They go on sale often here in Louisiana and so much cheaper than pork belly.
Now how would you describe the difference in taste between using shoulder vs belly? 
Thanks and love your outdoor smoking setup!


----------



## disco (Jan 11, 2019)

jbellard said:


> Disco,
> 
> Awesome video and extremely clear for someone who has never made it even knew you could make bacon outnof pork butts. They go on sale often here in Louisiana and so much cheaper than pork belly.
> Now how would you describe the difference in taste between using shoulder vs belly?
> Thanks and love your outdoor smoking setup!


Belly bacon crisps up when you cook it. Buckboard bacon from the shoulder is a bit more like a thin slice of ham like Canadian bacon but unlike Canadian bacon, it has thicker fat streaks that do crisp up. I think you will love it. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2019)

disco said:


> Belly bacon crisps up when you cook it. Buckboard bacon from the shoulder is a bit more like a thin slice of ham like Canadian bacon but unlike Canadian bacon, it has thicker fat streaks that do crisp up. I think you will love it. Thanks for the kind words!




I gotta add to that:
I personally think BBB has more flavor, and I think it's because there is more meat & less fat than belly bacon.

Bear


----------



## disco (Jan 11, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I gotta add to that:
> I personally think BBB has more flavor, and I think it's because there is more meat & less fat than belly bacon.
> 
> Bear


The Bear knows!


----------

